# Croquet



## Admin (Aug 28, 2013)

Does anyone else play croquet? 

We're starting to cool off, but I need to go buy a new set. Mine did not hold up well this year, of course it is 20 years old.


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds like a good drinking sport but no I never have.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 28, 2013)

Do people really still play this?


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 28, 2013)

We played it all the time as kids. We had our own version of the rules I think but mostly we played the backyard form where you have a peg at both ends and do a figure 8 thru the wickets and first one around wins. Scoring strokes for going thru a wicket or hitting another&#8217;s ball. 

It gave a reason to mowing the grass mostly.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't know, it's just something about a game with the word wickets in it. Makes me think we should be taking tea, crumpets and saluting the Queen.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 28, 2013)

You count strokes just like golf. Oldog; you just like those games that were invented because nobody knew the rules of cricket and rugby.  If you have to have the monarchy, the British have it made; absolutely no power and she pays taxes too.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sounds to me like this is becoming a &#8220;Sticky Wicket&#8221;. 

Even though the term is a cricket term not croquet. 

Now pass the crumpets please.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 29, 2013)

bud16415 said:


> Sounds to me like this is becoming a Sticky Wicket.
> 
> Even though the term is a cricket term not croquet.
> 
> Now pass the crumpets please.



Neal started it...:rofl:


----------



## Admin (Aug 29, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Do people really still play this?



Well yeah, me.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.9wicketcroquet.com/rules/26/backyard-croquet-basic-rules

My father in law loved to play against his grandchildren. He figured to get to know people, play sports with them, and that was about the only one they could play together.


----------



## Admin (Aug 30, 2013)

Like most things in life I play by my own rules. Most have to do with how much smoking and drinking you're allowed.


----------



## mudmixer (Aug 30, 2013)

If you have never played on a real croquet course, you never can understand the game/war. It is like playing on a pool table (very, very slightly slower), but has rolls that are impossible to see and the grass has grain that affects anything moving slowly and most balls never seem to stop.

When I played once, I found out, the despite being a good golfer, I was not smart enough, devious enough or mean enough. Nobody complains or yells, but bites their tongue before doing something really dumb.

Dick


----------



## Admin (Sep 3, 2013)

Interesting. I'll have to see if there's a club around here so I can get on a real lawn.


----------



## Drywallinfo (Sep 3, 2013)

All I remember about this game is how you smashed the other kid's ball into the tall grass or mud puddle. Then they cried, or they came after you with their mallet. Or they got you back. Sometime's you smashed your own foot instead! All in all, I guess it was the best thing going for us if we did not have enough kids to play baseball.


----------



## mudmixer (Sep 4, 2013)

Austin -

Watch out for the older people. - They can chew you up and spit you out neatly.

Dick


----------



## Admin (Sep 4, 2013)

Drywallinfo said:


> All I remember about this game is how you smashed the other kid's ball into the tall grass or mud puddle. Then they cried, or they came after you with their mallet. Or they got you back. Sometime's you smashed your own foot instead! All in all, I guess it was the best thing going for us if we did not have enough kids to play baseball.



I tried to knock someone out of the court once and nailed my foot. It hurt something awful. Typically when I play with my brother it's full contact. He has years of being the little brother to take out on me. 



mudmixer said:


> Austin -
> 
> Watch out for the older people. - They can chew you up and spit you out neatly.
> 
> Dick



I know it. I'm always looking for a challenge, and with the exception of my age, I am an old person. I enjoy people watching, playing board games, and talking about how things were different when I was a kid. 

Why, back in the 80's it's all anyone did.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 4, 2013)

Austin said:


> Why, back in the 80's it's all anyone did.


 
All they way back to the 80s, you must be really old:banana:


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2013)

At least he didn't say 90's?


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2013)

I remember those better. Should have said 90's.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 5, 2013)

Before we had a TV we listened to stories about the old days. Some you herd so many times, it gets confussing, is my memmories or some one elses stories.


----------



## Admin (Sep 7, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Before we had a TV ...



Please explain. You mean you couldn't get a signal? Did you play with the UHF controls? Change the location of the rabbit ears? Yell for your sister to change the channel because you didn't want to get up and she was right there.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 7, 2013)

Austin said:


> Please explain. You mean you couldn't get a signal? Did you play with the UHF controls? Change the location of the rabbit ears? Yell for your sister to change the channel because you didn't want to get up and she was right there.


Hard to get a signal with out a reciever and the dam rabbit wouldn't sit still anyway.


----------



## Admin (Sep 9, 2013)

OK, I was worried I didn't understand.


----------



## Admin (Sep 11, 2013)

So I'm looking for a new set and came across this. 

http://www.dwr.com/product/teak-cro...g&matchtype=&gclid=CLPvg-Dew7kCFVNo7AodzTsAWw

Teak must be expensive? Who has $700 to spend on croquet?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 11, 2013)

Do you wear the proper attire?


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 11, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Do you wear the proper attire?



Well yeah....but that picture of you (at such a young age I might add) is missing the helmet you always wear.. where is the helmet?


----------



## mudmixer (Sep 11, 2013)

How about the spy movie that had exploding balls?

Dick


----------



## Admin (Sep 12, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Do you wear the proper attire?



All the time. I find it's best to sleep in it in case croquet breaks out. 



mudmixer said:


> How about the spy movie that had exploding balls?
> 
> Dick



Which one was that?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 12, 2013)

Moonraker..............


----------



## Admin (Sep 13, 2013)

I never got into Bond, but I'll check it out. My brother owns them all.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2013)

Flemming had quite an imagination, I liked the way he used real peoples names in the stories, if he didn't like them, like his neighbour Goldfinger. It was all pretty farfetched when we read the books but when they made the movies, they actually made all the toys work.


----------



## Admin (Sep 23, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Flemming had quite an imagination, I liked the way he used real peoples names in the stories, if he didn't like them, like his neighbour Goldfinger. It was all pretty farfetched when we read the books but when they made the movies, they actually made all the toys work.



He was a spy. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Fleming

Interesting read.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 23, 2013)

Austin said:


> He was a spy.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Fleming
> 
> Interesting read.


 
That might of helped but he only dreamed about having the tools Bond got.


----------



## Admin (Sep 24, 2013)

I could see that, you're trapped behind enemy lines, being all covert and you're like "I sure could use a multi-function watch right now.".


----------



## Admin (Oct 2, 2013)

I went out and bought a new ladder ball set. It's pretty nice.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2013)

Austin said:


> I went out and bought a new ladder ball set. It's pretty nice.



I built a set of those maybe 15 years ago before I ever even heard of them, we used to play it with all the neighbors. The one my neighbor and I built has different rules but about the same game. Loads of fun, I still have my old set up and we just used it at the babies birthday party. Great game.


----------



## Admin (Oct 7, 2013)

Do you have any pics? I'm, sure yours is nicer than mine by far.


----------

